# Jetting posts for pier lights?



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

I need to jet in some 8" round posts down at the fishing cabin to rig up some new lights for the pier. I am looking to get them about 4-5' in the ground and just wondering what size pipe I should use to jet them in. I am planning on building something out of pvc with a reducer/nipple to jet them so if anybody has ideas on that I would welcome those as well. I will be using a gas powered water pump. The water where the posts will be going in is about 3-4 feet deep and sandy to muddy bottom.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

1/2 or 3/4 in pvc will do the trick. ive done 12in by 12in and floated them suckers. the more water you can move, the better


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have never tried it with that kind of setup but I have jetted them using a pressure washer. which works really well. Let us know how your setup works.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you need to be able to move alot of water, the more you move the better.


----------



## G8RQ (Apr 28, 2015)

Volume is the key. I use a gas powered water pump coupled with a 6' long 2" PVC pipe.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

6' of 2 " pvc with 90 on the top. I've used small diameter to go under sidewalks and drives but for setting post I use 2". Not saying it won't work, I've just never done it.


----------

